

Translation of ''Happy New Year'' in various world languages - hieroglifs

Congratulate your friends and business partners from other countries in their native language: http://www.hieroglifstranslations.ro/en/blogs/
======
bo_Olean
Nawa Barsha ko Shuvakamana ;)

